# -Raises paw-  Umm.. What exactly is Furry Music?



## Jealousy (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't know how one can exactly make a song or track and it be furry. How would you go around explaining it.


----------



## Aden (Apr 23, 2009)

Lyrical content, I'd guess. Some people take it to mean that if a song is made by a furry, then it's "furry music". I don't subscribe to this view.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what I thought it was; music made by furry(s), and now it's furry music ;


----------



## Jealousy (Apr 23, 2009)

Lastdirewolf said:


> That's what I thought it was; music made by furry(s), and now it's furry music ;



I guess I'm of the same opinion then.. This is why I asked. No other genre falls under this category... so why just music?


----------



## protocollie (Apr 23, 2009)

pretty bad overall


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2009)

What about music made by a furry, but has nothing else to do with anything furry?

Or vice-versa, made by a non-fur but has furry meanings to it?


----------



## Vekke (Apr 24, 2009)

techno


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 24, 2009)

Rave music, I'm not sure.


----------



## Shade Koba (Apr 25, 2009)

If a song has lyrics or sounds relating to furries, then it's furry music. Some ppl say that music made by furries is considered furry music, but it's all just music to me =P

and no, its not all techno. There are many artists who make more than just techno, if they make any techno at all. Bucktown Tiger and Fox Amoore are very well known examples of this. It is true, however, that most music made by furries happens to be techno or rave music, but not all of it.

Someone who isnt a furry and makes music with furry content, is a wannabe furry XD These kinds of artists are known as 'nekos' =P


----------



## Jealousy (Apr 25, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> Someone who isnt a furry and makes music with furry content, is a wannabe furry XD These kinds of artists are known as 'nekos' =P


Is that a joke? I don't get it.


----------



## Shade Koba (Apr 25, 2009)

Jealousy said:


> Is that a joke? I don't get it.


Partially a joke =P What you've never heard of nekos? XD Nekos are those anime fangirls who draw themselves as a human, but with furry ears and tail


----------



## kurreltheraven (May 1, 2009)

Instead of talking about "what is furry music?", i went and wrote an album to find out by doing. It's on FA, links are posted up at http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/641149/


----------



## composite_beast (May 3, 2009)

Kurrel - that's awesome.  Haven't listened yet (I'm still on the forums, lol), but looking forward to it.

When I read the words 'furry music' I have to admit that the first thing I think of is happy hardcore/techno/rave music.

I'm a little bit of a different animal.  I like Rawk-and-Roll!  I am thinking up music all the time, kind of a hybrid garage/surf/avant-garde jazz stuff with a little bit of extra percussion thrown in.  OK, lots of extra percussion sometimes, and some ice-pick guitar shredding and crazy saxophone solos and feedback - pretty mindbending stuff, not at all tame, and completely counter to all of this self-indulgent indie folk that has flooded my town.

I wonder if there are any furry Rock or Jazz bands...


----------



## Equium (May 3, 2009)

In experience it appears to be the simply hellish cocophony that is techno hypnotic rave putrid nonsense, or the equally as repulsive headbanging guitar-destroying waste of decibels that is metal music. Those apparently are the two things that define furry music.

I disagree to the point where I see the concept of "furry music" as a pointless oxymoron as "furry" is simply not a music-orientated paradigm, so why isolate a certain genre of music to which we're supposed to be able to relate to?

Better hold my maw shut before I go off on one. XD


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (May 4, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> If a song has lyrics or sounds relating to furries, then it's furry music. Some ppl say that music made by furries is considered furry music, but it's all just music to me =P
> 
> and no, *its not all techno.* There are many artists who make more than just techno, if they make any techno at all. Bucktown Tiger and Fox Amoore are very well known examples of this. It is true, however, that most music made by furries happens to be techno or rave music, but not all of it.
> 
> Someone who isnt a furry and makes music with furry content, is a wannabe furry XD These kinds of artists are known as 'nekos' =P




Yes it is


----------



## Lyxen (May 4, 2009)

it's in the network


----------



## Eleziek (May 4, 2009)

One word: Crap

I kid! xD...Kinda

Furry music, in my opinion, is non-existent. Music _by_ furries, on the other hand, is a whole other story :]


----------



## AethWolf (May 5, 2009)

If furry music is defined as "music with lyrics about anthropomorphic animals", there is some.  Matthew Ebel (Hali of Firpine) has "In the MUCK", which is about FurryMUCK, and "A Cautionary Tail", which is about talking mice who drive a man insane.  To a lesser extent, Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man" qualifies.  Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" pulls in lycanthropy, which kinda counts.  "Rockin' Robin" features anthropomorphic birds.  And then there are the half-million kids songs about various anthropomorphic animals.

If "furry music" is simply defined by "music made by furries", then there's a ton of really shitty music out there.  It's like "Woo!  Loops make music stupidly easy!"

Of course, neither of those cover music that's supposed to evoke feelings of being an animal, much like how Vivaldi's "Four Seasons" was supposed to evoke feelings of the 4 seasons.


----------



## Irreverent (May 5, 2009)

Shade Koba said:


> If a song has lyrics or sounds relating to furries, then it's furry music.



Say like:

Werewolves of London - Warren Zeffren
Cat People - David Bowie
Tier - Rammstein
Closer - NIN
Love Cats - The Cure

Or did you have something else in mind?  I can't think of any other non-furry songs with furry-like lyrics.


----------



## Aden (May 5, 2009)

AethWolf said:


> If furry music is defined as "music with lyrics about anthropomorphic animals", there is some.
> 
> ...
> 
> To a lesser extent, Metallica's "Of Wolf and Man" qualifies.  Warren Zevon's "Werewolves of London" pulls in lycanthropy, which kinda counts.  "Rockin' Robin" features anthropomorphic birds.  And then there are the half-million kids songs about various anthropomorphic animals.



No.

Stop claiming things for our fandom just because they have something about a werewolf in it.


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (May 5, 2009)

composite_beast said:


> I'm a little bit of a different animal.  I like Rawk-and-Roll!  I am thinking up music all the time, kind of a hybrid garage/surf/avant-garde jazz stuff with a little bit of extra percussion thrown in.  OK, lots of extra percussion sometimes, and some ice-pick guitar shredding and crazy saxophone solos and feedback - pretty mindbending stuff, not at all tame, and completely counter to all of this self-indulgent indie folk that has flooded my town.



Good job! You just described Mr. Bungle to the very last detail.

Small (musical) world.


----------



## AethWolf (May 6, 2009)

Aden said:


> No.
> 
> Stop claiming things for our fandom just because they have something about a werewolf in it.



I wasn't claiming it for the fandom.  I was assigning an adjective to it, specifically "furry" as it is used within the context of the fandom to describe things with anthropomorphic content.  All I'm trying to say is that the songs would be of interest to a fandom centered on anthropomorphic animals, such as furry fandom.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (May 6, 2009)

From my view, furry music can be of any kind, be it metal, tecno or even hiphop- any kind. The message should be somehow relating to the furryness, it can be lyrical or just melodical. I love playing Melodic Metal with phantasy lyrics, which relates to my life and the one of other dragons on this world, that feel the same way. Some may see that as "Furry music" but i donÂ´t really. On the other hand of course a furry could identify itself with it... So iÂ´m not sure about that point; maybe thereÂ´s lots of "furry music" that isnÂ´t in fact supposed to be that


----------



## protocollie (May 7, 2009)

Guitar Dragon said:


> I love playing Melodic Metal with phantasy lyrics, which relates to my life and the one of other dragons on this world, that feel the same way.



wow this is shocking a furry who likes Scandinavian sounding metal with lyrics about animals


----------



## GatodeCafe (May 7, 2009)

Furry music is just fucking weird. It's like Filk mixed with Disney.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jul 13, 2009)

Icarus615 said:


> What about music made by a furry, but has nothing else to do with anything furry?
> 
> Or vice-versa, made by a non-fur but has furry meanings to it?



That counts, at least for me. I consider Hungry Like the Wolf by Duran Duran to be a furry song, even though none of the band's members (I think) are furs.


----------



## cheeriocheetah (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's furry music when you have to use a can of computer cleaner to get the hair out of the CD player when you're done.

0_0

Yes, sorry, that was utterly lame.  Anyway, being a musician myself, I was also curious about what defines "furry music."  Glad my wonderings were answered.


----------

